# hitachi 1200 problem



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

We have a Hitachi 1200 projector. It's run maybe 60 hrs. Was doing fine until a couple weeks back.

We have the unit hanging from an overhead mount, in free space. 

All of a sudden, the temp control is shutting us down because of hot bulb. The bulb isn't really the problem.

Do bulb indicators fail? My feeling is it's a bad indicator that thinks it's too hot. 

What should I check?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the shack Rb!

Before thinking about defects, clean the filter that may be clogged..then see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

WIll do. I'll get back if it still isn't fixed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Cleaned the filters. We've still got the problem. It thinks it's getting hot and shutting us down.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If the fans are operating and the airflow is not restricted, you could have a bad thermal sensor. Very common failure point on projectors.


----------

